# 7950GT vs. HD3850



## Ramodkk (Nov 19, 2007)

Which one would perform better on Crysis?? Which one's better for the price?


----------



## PC eye (Nov 19, 2007)

The Radeon HD 3870s are the ones coming out in Q1 2008 and geared more the newer Vista compatible and DX10 games to come out sometime. Expect any line up of cards to see higher prices initially while ATI has kept them lower then NVida overall. The prices on the 7950s as well as Radeon X1950s are all seeing lower prices for the DX9 cards there. Crysis being a newer game out would expect a newer DX10 card.


----------



## Ramodkk (Nov 19, 2007)

So in other words I should save a little more and get the HD3870 instead??


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 19, 2007)

ramodkk said:


> Which one would perform better on Crysis?? Which one's better for the price?


 
Between a 3850 and a 7950GT, if your just using XP and DirectX 9 I would say the 7950GT. But if your running Vista or getting Vista soon I would probable go for the 3850 or better yet the 3870 and the 3850 and 3870 are out now you dont have to wait till 08.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 19, 2007)

PC eye said:


> The Radeon HD 3870s are the ones coming out in Q1 2008 and geared more the newer Vista compatible and DX10 games to come out sometime. Expect any line up of cards to see higher prices initially while ATI has kept them lower then NVida overall. The prices on the 7950s as well as Radeon X1950s are all seeing lower prices for the DX9 cards there. Crysis being a newer game out would expect a newer DX10 card.


You do know the poster wanted to know if the 7950GT or 3850 was better, not the 3870 



ramodkk said:


> So in other words I should save a little more and get the HD3870 instead??


I would, you can get a 3870 for about $220 or so, which is a great deal.  It currently outperforms the 2900XT by a small margin, and costs much less.


----------



## PC eye (Nov 19, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];817531 said:
			
		

> You do know the poster wanted to know if the 7950GT or 3850 was better, not the 3870


 
 I'm quite well aware of the question and the 3850 model number. 

I can also point you to a comparison of the 
*ATI Radeon HD 3870 benchmarked and dissected*

seen at  http://www.dvhardware.net/article23183.html


----------



## Ramodkk (Nov 19, 2007)

PC eye said:


> I'm quite well aware of the question and the 3850 model number.
> 
> I can also point you to a comparison of the
> *ATI Radeon HD 3870 benchmarked and dissected*
> ...



So taking into account that the 3870 is JUST behind the 8800GT, its a better deal price-wise since its ~$50 cheaper right?

by the way, right now im using windows xp, and am thinking about geting vista, but maybe not until jan 2008...


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Nov 19, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];817531 said:
			
		

> I would, you can get a 3870 for about $220 or so, which is a great deal.  It currently outperforms the 2900XT by a small margin, and costs much less.



We should start a club.... Calling it..

"People That Were Ripped Off Buying an Early DX10 Video Card"


----------



## PC eye (Nov 19, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> We should start a club.... Calling it..
> 
> "People That Were Ripped Off Buying an Early DX10 Video Card"


 
For still using XP I could readily agree!  That catalyst 7.9 was the first headache with the 7.10 seeing the Start taskbar get washed out if you leave it visible by unchecking the autohide option.  Some day maybe but new hardwares are just like new version of Windows unfortunately.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 19, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> We should start a club.... Calling it..
> 
> "People That Were Ripped Off Buying an Early DX10 Video Card"


hehe, ya.  I'm just glad that I never actually got around to buying a second 2900XT


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 19, 2007)

Are they new DX10 cards a lot better than the ones already out, I didn't think they were much better?


----------



## Geoff (Nov 19, 2007)

Kornowski said:


> Are they new DX10 cards a lot better than the ones already out, I didn't think they were much better?


The 8800GT and 38xx cards support DX10.1 (vs 10.0), which promises a few new features and such, but who knows if we will actually be able to see a difference.

They are also PCI-E 2.0 compliant.


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh right, what's supposed to be the new features?


----------



## Geoff (Nov 19, 2007)

Kornowski said:


> Oh right, what's supposed to be the new features?



32-bit floating point filtering is optional in DX10 (16-bit FP filtering is mandatory), but will be mandatory in DX 10.1. 

DX 10, the number of multisample anti-aliasing samples is optional—DX 10.1 will make 4x AA mandatory and require two specific sample patterns. 

Graphics cards that are DX 10.1 compliant will have to offer programmable shader output sample masks and multisample AA depth readback.


----------



## PC eye (Nov 19, 2007)

You can sure that will have a pronounced effect on the new DX10 games that will be coming out soon or later. The lower end models will now have to start seeing antiliasing and anisotropic capabilities to some degree. Apparently I choose the right ATI model to see 32bit floating point filtering. But mine is a 10 not 10.1 model.

*Fully DirectX 10.0 compliant, including full speed 32-bit floating point per component Operations* Full symmetry on both heads. Shader Model 4.0 geometry and pixel support in a unified shader architecture: Full speed 32-bit floating point processing per component. High dynamic range rendering with floating point blending, texture filtering and antialiasing support. High performance dynamic branching and flow control. Advanced shader design, with ultra-threading sequencer for high efficiency operations. Advanced, high performance branching support, including static and dynamic branching. Full anti-aliasing on render surfaces up to and including 128-bit floating point formats. Support for OpenGL 2.0 http://www.buy.com/prod/MSI_Radeon_...egory/Comp/loc/101/205125400.html?dcaid=17282

 But 48bit Integer Processing walks right over 32bit floating point filtering for professional audio recording. http://www.jamminpower.com/PDF/48-bit%20Audio.pdf


----------

